# 3 More Weeks !!!



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I havent purchased a hunting liscense since 1990, but in 2005......SQUIRRELS BEWARE !!!!!! Shined up my tree rat vaporizers and I'm ready to get back into hunting. It's been a long time, but I feel like I can put my musky rods down for at least a few days and get back into the woods.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

iv been waiting ... to bad we havent had a frost yet  iv been wanting to eat some squirrel.... not sure if i'll make time to hunt since i just bought a boat....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

im ready for squirrel season, it brings back memorys,


----------



## mopboy (Mar 9, 2005)

I remember last year when I found the best woods ever. It was one of those misty mornings and you could hear every move the tree rats made. I came to a spot where it turned in to big oak trees with grape vines running through them and man there must have been 12 rats in one tree. Thats when it hit me. My stomach let out a growl and cramped up. As I was trying to get my gun off my shoulder to get my pants down it just ran like water. I filled my pants with crap ,had to go home.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL! hope I never see 12 in one tree
did you get a second shot off ?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ha ha thats the funniest ever, yet so true... i had a big buck walk past while fertalizing a favorite tree


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

There's something about hunting that brings that on. I usually have it hit me just as soon as I park the truck at my hunting spot.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

am I the only one who craps BEFORE they go and never have to go in the woods?


----------

